# Live rock, better to collect for cycling than buy online?



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Well the tank's set up and having read enough different tales of fishless cycling to make my head spin I've decided to go for getting things started by introducing all my live rock and then adding something like a dead shrimp, rather than the adding ammonia to the tank method.

Has anyone used this method? Pleased with the results?

The problem I have is that getting the rock involves a 2 hour round trip for me. It is going to be cheaper for me to order online and get it delivered, but as I want the rock to be as 'live' as possible to get the whole thing going, even with next day delivery, am I going to lose a lot of the beneficial organisms by having it delivered?

Last question, and apologies because I can see myself filling up the boards here :lol2: I've used a gravel-sized substrate and really wish I hadn't ... which is why I won't be going to the only place local to me again, they don't seem to have much of a clue. Is putting a layer of sand on top possible, and if it is it a bad idea? Can you add substrate with some water in the tank or would I have to empty and start all over again? I know the cloudiness would be an issue but better now when I've nothing in it.

Thanks


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

First about the substrate,I started with gravel and later changed for sand, total pain. Id advise you to change it all now, sand will just fall through the gravel and end up under the gravel so you shall be back to square one. Just take it all out and put in the sand, wash it first. You dont need to remove any water. 
Secondly to be honest you will lose some life no matter how you transport it, but it will come back! So do whatever is better for you, sometimes its easier to choose your own rock so you can get pieces that you need to build your reef structure. You can choose larger, lighter peices that will be better for building and filteration.
You dont really need to add dead anything, the die off will provide enough ammonia. Throw a little food in every day and that should be enough. A decomposing shrimp will raise your pollutant level alot and may itself cause further die off in your liverock.
What are you planning on keeping in it?


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah as said, the sand will fall through the gravel ( i also tried it)

I have had liverock delivered and it is not much different then collecting it, the extra die off will add more ammonia and boost the time it takes to start cycling


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

Get it delivered, and with the money you would have used on petrol get another how ever many KG you can. Its fine to have it delivered, its much eaiser to get it delivered. You will find you get some die off but this will help to cycle the tank and get the bacteria on the rock going.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

You will find it cheaper to buy online, main reason being, its un-cured where as shop stock is cured. wether you put in a dead shrimp or not the tank will still take as long to cycle I would think. I found it better to build your aquascape with what arrives rather than pick it out from the shop as if you are picky like me, you will be there all day. :lol2:

other thing is, definately use sand, white sand too, looks soooo much better, BUT.... put your live rock in first so it stands on the tank base then add the sand around it because sifting fish/inverts WILL go under the rock then it can topple your structure.

dont mean to hijack your post but here is my tanks aquascaping just to give you some idea's : victory:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

I'm going to take the gravel out this evening and get the live rock and sand (and yes, that white looks really good :2thumb: ) ordered today.

Alpharoyals, that looks fantastic!! So much height to it. Did you have to do anything to make it stable enough, or do the pieces just fit really well together?

And sorry, questions, questions :lol2: but can I ask what size your tank is and how much live rock it's got in it?

Thanks again guys


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Its all stuck together with milliput to prevent any from falling.

It is a Redsea Max about 2' cube 130 litres and 24 kilos of live rock :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> Its all stuck together with milliput to prevent any from falling.
> 
> It is a Redsea Max about 2' cube 130 litres and 24 kilos of live rock :2thumb:


very nice alpharoyals... very nice!:notworthy:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Another way to 'stick' the live rock together is to drill it using a 10mm masonary bit on normal (not hammer) and then buy some 10mm acrylic rod (fleabay) - just poke it through-no milliput.

Pic of mine half finished e a week ago with the rod:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Caz said:


> Another way to 'stick' the live rock together is to drill it using a 10mm masonary bit on normal (not hammer) and then buy some 10mm acrylic rod (fleabay) - just poke it through-no milliput.
> 
> Pic of mine half finished e a week ago with the rod:


That looks superb! Excellent job. :notworthy:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Cheers although I think a larger tank is much easier to scape. Your's looks really smart - much better than i'd do!


----------

